# Ant plants



## Stijn (Oct 26, 2009)

recently I bought some nice sized ant plants :

Hydnophytum perangustum









Hydnophytum moseleyanum









This one I got as Myrmecodia papuana, I think it should be M. tuberosa f. papuana ?









And the last one, bought as Myrmecodia tuberosa









Anyone any idea about the minimum temperatures during winter ? I would like to grow them in an 'intermediate' greenhouse. 
Anyone who keeps them mounted on a large piece of wood ?
Could the Hydnophytum be propagated by cuttings ? Regarding the Myrmecodia, I think the only way of propagating are seeds.

Regards,

Stijn


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The first plant is mislabeled as Hydnophytum perangustum which is nomen nudum. Doesn't exist or hasn't been properly described. 

As far as propagation, you will only get the caudex from any of these via seed. I feel like I've heard of someone getting roots from a cutting but I've never tried. Being that the allure is the caudex, it's a waste of time in a way.

Good looking plants though. They off eBay? They look like plants from a seller named FatPlant.

Edit: Just saw you're in Belgium so not likely FatPlant.


----------



## LLLReptile (Jan 6, 2010)

Our breeding manager here is super jealous, he loves those types of plants. They look cool, nice acquisitions! 

-Jen


----------

